# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Alguém quer ir apanhar agua

## Rui Damião

Alguém que more perto aqui de Queluz esta interessado em ir apanhar agua?
Vi aqui no fórum que o cabo raso e um bom sitio mas eu não conheço o local para apanhar a agua se alguém estiver interessado diga alguma coisa.
Cumprimentos Rui Damião
Telef: 916960351
damiao@netcabo.pt

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

tou a pensar em ir a agua lá pra dia 20 e tal, é quando entro de férias.... se quiseres ir, apita.... eu costumo ir ao cabo raso.... apanho do lado direito do farol....

----------


## Rui Damião

quando fores diz alguma coisa

----------


## José David

Oi Rui, sou do Cacém e já me ensinaram a ir ao cabo Raso, já lá fui algumas vezes buscar água.

No fim de semana devo lá ir buscar uns litritos, já para acumular, por isso se depois quiseres é só combinarmos.

Abraço

----------


## Mendez

Boas,

eu costumo andar pelo Estoril, alguém conhcece a praia do Tamariz?... É que há lá uma piscina natural, e eu estava a pensar montar um aquário da costa com água, areia e fauna de lá. É seguro? Aquilo está quase sempre cristalino...

[[[]]]

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

então podiamos combinar uma hora e o dia... pra nos encontrarmos lá.... ao pé do farol por exemplo!!! tenho de ir lá buscar uns litros

----------


## Mendez

> então podiamos combinar uma hora e o dia... pra nos encontrarmos lá.... ao pé do farol por exemplo!!! tenho de ir lá buscar uns litros


Só vou em Setembro, agora vou para o Algarve  :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Damião

> Oi Rui, sou do Cacém e já me ensinaram a ir ao cabo Raso, já lá fui algumas vezes buscar água.
> 
> No fim de semana devo lá ir buscar uns litritos, já para acumular, por isso se depois quiseres é só combinarmos.
> 
> Abraço


Este fim de semana nao vou fui la hoje com o meu pai fiz um tpa de 90 lts.
Mas obrigado na mesma.
Estou a pensar la ir daqui a 1 semana

----------


## Rui Damião

> Boas,
> 
> eu costumo andar pelo Estoril, alguém conhcece a praia do Tamariz?... É que há lá uma piscina natural, e eu estava a pensar montar um aquário da costa com água, areia e fauna de lá. É seguro? Aquilo está quase sempre cristalino...
> 
> [[[]]]


Ola queres montar aqua so com fauna da nossa costa?

----------


## Rui Damião

> então podiamos combinar uma hora e o dia... pra nos encontrarmos lá.... ao pé do farol por exemplo!!! tenho de ir lá buscar uns litros


Fui la hoje vou la para semana buscar mais uns litros

----------


## Rui Damião

> Só vou em Setembro, agora vou para o Algarve


Boas ferias

----------


## Mendez

Boas,

*Ola queres montar aqua so com fauna da nossa costa?*

Sim, podem ver (e ajudar) aqui s.f.f.: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....7182#post37182

*Boas ferias*

Brigado  :Smile:

----------

